# Router table?



## billybuck (Feb 13, 2010)

Novice just begining: ?
Recognize the need/possibilities with a router table, have purchased a 
Ridgid R29302 (good choice ?) to put under it. Cost is a factor, have seen ads for Rockler Router Table Package #1 Plus Rockler Stand, $249, free shipping; RT-1000XL, $319 + $88 shipping: new to woodworking, developing a "shop" so no equipment yet to build my own. 
Comments/ Suggestions-Recomendations?

Thanks folks!


----------



## Cochese (Jan 12, 2010)

Welcome, Bill.

Only thing you need to make the perfect router table is a saw and that router you just got.  I just built my new one using a circular saw, a jigsaw, a drill and my router - all things everyone should have, IMO.

You'll see a range of opinions, from build your own, to the Oak Park unit, to various others. No real wrong answers.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

I have that same router and am very happy with it. The fixed base lives in my table. If you were to make your own you could use the money saved to get tools to help build your table. 

While making mine I made the cut for the drop-in plate wrong. No problem, just made the opening larger and line it with maple, or whatever, and try again. Looks OK too. Check Craig's list, I picked up a new DeWalt jig saw for half price and a $200.00 ramset for 40.00


----------

